# sleeping in ball of prickles



## Viki (Jul 10, 2012)

I took Willow to the Vet on Friday and she is healthy and one of the larger hedgehogs he has seen. She turned 3 months yesterday. She will normally sleep all day and her spines are down and she seems nice and relaxed. Today she has been awake pretty much all day or if she is sleeping she is in a big ball with prickles every which way. I will take her out and calm her down in seconds. She gets really chirpy and then I put her back . Why would she be doing this? It is starting to concern me.


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

Chloe is usually a little on edge for a few days up to a week after a vet visit.. She starts to hiss and quill up when anyone even enters her room in that period of time, but when i take her up shes her usual self.. Maybe its just post vet stress?? I am not sure


----------



## Pawlove (Sep 16, 2010)

Well situation-wise it could be that they are stressed after vet visit. Not many animals like vets, lol. Just monitor the condition for a few days, maybe she'll be more relaxed after some time.


----------



## Hazesti (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah it might just be a "Last time you came in here, you took me out of my home and into a noisy thing then some stranger poked me around for a while, maybe if I ball up you won't be able to do it again" kind of defense. She'll get over it


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Is she warm? When they get cool some will be prickly before they are even into a hibernation attempt. Also, some get huffy. When my Miki is huffy, I know she is getting cool. First thing is to check her and make certain her belly is warm.

Look her all over and make certain there is nothing wrong. Look for sores, red marks which could indicate an insect bite, a quill bent the wrong way etc. 

How did she eat overnight? 

How does she act when you get her up? 

She may be fine and wanting to be left alone, but make certain there is nothing visible wrong.


----------



## Viki (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

Nancy, she eats about 1.5 tables spoons of Nutience kitten kibble and she is warm. Her thermometer reads 27 dfrees celcius . When I wake her up she huffs at me and is a tad grumpy but that is nothing new. I have checked her and from what I can see she is fine. The vet said her skin is a bit pink but she is quilling so he said it is understandable.Maybe her skin is bugging her? I put a tiny bit of Olive oil in her food and bathe her in Aveeno oatmeal bath and a small amount of Olive oil.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sounds like she is probably fine. If she is quilling, this may just be a little grumpy period.


----------



## Viki (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you for the help. 
She had a much better day yesterday. No prickles and she actually slept.


----------

